# Antec ASK-4000B-U3 Cabinet - Rs.1850 Can i use USB3 as USB2?



## kool (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have 6 year old ASUS MOBO 755 socket type which doesnt have USB v3 support. 

Front USB and mic/phone ports of old cabby has stopper working. So i m planning to buy this ANTEC ASK 4000B-U3 as its cheapest cabby available online on flipkart. But it has front USB3 port. And my MOBO doesnt suport USB3. 
*So can i use this USB3 as USB2? Plz clarify this. Else i have to buy coolermaster ELITE 311 for Rs.2.5k.*


And if anybody is using this cabinet, plz review it. Is there any other other alternative available? 

My budget Rs.2500


*Current configuration of my PC:*
----
*Processor:*  Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 @ 2.66GHz | Socket 775 LGA
*Motherboard:* ASUS P5KPL-AM/PS || Chipset: Intel P35/G33/G31 ||
*RAM: *Transcend DDR2 2GB || PC2-5300 (333 MHz) ||
*HDD:* 500 + 160 GB Seagate
*Graphics Card:* NVIDIA GeForce 8400 GS @ 512 MB
*PSU:* Corsair 450 something, (I forgot model no.) bought 2 year ago for Rs.2300
*DVD Writer:* LG


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes you can, USB 3.0 headers look like this but most front panel headers will also include a forked USB 2.0 extension like this..
*www.google.co.in/search?q=usb+3.0+header+front+panel&espv=2&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=sC9_VN3yKoOyuAT_woLYAw&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&biw=1600&bih=775#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=S2JqXm1Kthr7bM%253A%3BgA34zefgWVbHdM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Flib.store.yahoo.net%252Flib%252Fdirectron%252Fusb3pic3.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.directron.com%252Ffrontusb3guide.html%3B616%3B311


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 3, 2014)

Do you prefer front usb 3 so much that you are willing to compromise on other areas?Cabinet is not something you change every year so get a good cabinet now.Just spend 500-600 more & get this or wait for some weeks to save the money instead of buying an inferior cabinet now for 2.5k.
Deepcool TESSERACT SW Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## kool (Dec 4, 2014)

Hw about Coolermaster ELITE 311 , CM FORCE 500?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 4, 2014)

force 500 has top psu mount instead of bottom mounted psu which is the standard now-a-days.


----------



## kool (Dec 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> force 500 has top psu mount instead of bottom mounted psu which is the standard now-a-days.



There is Rs.500 of difference in CM ELITE 311(2xUSB2) and CM FORCE 500 (2xUSB2, 1xUSB3)

But no usb 3 header on my MOBO.May be in future i will upgrade MOBO.  So tell me guys what should i choose?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2014)

I prefer bottom mounted psu for extra stability than front usb 3.0,i suggest saving some more money & get a good cabinet which has bottom mounted psu as well as front usb 3 if you can wait else your choice.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2014)

+1 to what whitestar said, i own Deepcool Tesseract and it's very good VFM considering you get a lot of high end features like proper cable management, removable hdd inserts, tool less design  and 6 fan slots


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 9, 2014)

I purchased Antex X1 - T with bottom mounted PSU and also front 3.0 USB and transparent side.  Buy it, I got in Rs.2700. Also amazing design since its a gaming cabinet.
If you dont buy the transparent one you will get Antex X1 in around Rs.2300.

*cdn2.bigcommerce.com/server1500/ydgtn4j/products/6303/images/14306/NV7Wx1e__36893.1408627940.1280.1280.jpg?c=2


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2014)

^^Design may not appeal to all,it has no good cpu cooler support(max 150/155mm,one should have 165mm or at least 160mm unless you are sure you will never buy a cpu cooler like hyper212) & poor cable management.Deepcool tessaract has all these for just ~600 more.


----------



## Shivam15 (Dec 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Design may not appeal to all,it has no good cpu cooler support(max 150/155mm,one should have 165mm or at least 160mm unless you are sure you will never buy a cpu cooler like hyper212) & poor cable management.Deepcool tessaract has all these for just ~600 more.



Ok sir  I have to use it without any GPU so I purchased it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2014)

You can get cpu cooler that will fit in antec X1 just not hyper212/similar ones & cables will fit but a bit messy.You can also install graphics card.


----------



## kool (Dec 22, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> Do you prefer front usb 3 so much that you are willing to compromise on other areas?Cabinet is not something you change every year so get a good cabinet now.Just spend 500-600 more & get this or wait for some weeks to save the money instead of buying an inferior cabinet now for 2.5k.
> Deepcool TESSERACT SW Mid Tower Computer Case



I never heard overclockerzone site b4. Is it reliable to buy from this site? 

Does deepcool have front cooling fan? i m talking abt TESSARACT BF ~ Rs.2700

From where i can get full review?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2014)

see this:
*www.digit.in/forum/power-supply-ca...n-buy-deepcool-tesseract-sw-online-india.html


----------



## kool (Dec 29, 2014)

Guys,

I found new affordable cabinet for Rs.2200 on snapdeal. *Xigmatek Recon Mid-tower Atx Cabinet *
It has USB3 and USB2. 

Now tell me is it good cabinet? Just take a look. 
Here is link... 


Xigmatek Recon USB 3.0 Midi-Tower - schwarz buy cheaply

- - - Updated - - -

snapdeal link: *m.snapdeal.com/product/xigmatek-recon-midtower-atx-cabinet/569148517


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2014)

Tesseract has a rear 120 mm fan already installed, you can purchase additional fans to install in the top(2 X 120mm), front (1X 120MM) and side (2x 120 MM)


----------



## kool (Dec 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Tesseract has a rear 120 mm fan already installed, you can purchase additional fans to install in the top(2 X 120mm), front (1X 120MM) and side (2x 120 MM)



Read review on newegg.. Saying it has inferior quality material. Can easily bend.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2014)

Except for the Bitfenix Merc alpha, Deepcool Tesseract's quality is superior to every ~Rs 3k case and that is saying something because the Bitfenix Merc Alpha is nowhere near this price
Ofcourse, you may go with something that may fit your taste


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2014)

all cabinets in ~3-3.5k range have avg build quality which means easily bendable material but that requires you to use your hands.unless you are not operating on your cabinet every other day this will not be an issue.as for the Xigmatek cabinet it has max cpu cooler height of 155mm & for similar dimensions it has a weight of 4kg meaning it will be weaker than 5kg cabinets(deepcool tesseract,bitfenix merc etc).


----------

